# TWISP ARCUS AIO | DESIGN OVERVIEW



## HPBotha (4/10/18)

​With our Arcus Tank we brought back an amazing MTL experience for patrons wanting to experience MTL as it was intended. So for those looking for the same high-end MTL experience with the convenience and class of a pen-style device, we combined the Arcus Tank top section with a clever Variable Wattage, 1500mAh battery, allowing you the advantages of the Mod-like control and easy tank or battery swaps.


We knew that our MTL pen style devices were really great performers, but with the Arcus Tank we saw what it’s potential could be as a 22mm Tube mod. The Arcus’ good looks were designed to emulate a RTA, and the AIO’s design was tweaked to remind one of a hybrid mech mod in stature, while allowing for variable wattage adjustment depending on your preferences. The Arcus AIO’s 22mm diameter body features the same metal PVD coating which is bonded to the metal as the Arcus Tank.

Tweak airflow, power and even tweak the look of your tank to suit your juice!
​
* COMPATIBILITY THROUGH MODULAR DESIGN:*

We wanted to make our top-end MTL device long enduring and useful as possible. Premium build quality through attention to detail and high quality material choices forms part of this, but we also wanted to ensure that Tank and AIO parts were not only compatible but easily interchangeable. The idea behind this philosophy is that your investment in the one product can be extended to the other. Use the Arcus as an AIO, or a Tank with a Mod, swap tanks or batteries on the fly - the choice is yours.
The design of the Arcus Tank and Arcus AIO have fully sealed (push-in coils fitted), which is a huge advantage for swapping batteries or tanks on the fly. Should you already own a Arcus Tank, you have the advantage of being able to use both tanks on either the AIO battery or you Mod device. Let us know what you think of this?

Enquire at our Kiosk about spare tank assemblies or batteries when you buy your Arcus AIO!






*Airflow:*
With a new lever actuated airflow control system, users will be able to refine their draw for an effortless experience. This Tank features an airflow design that controls airflow with a horizontal, rotating disc that produces a smooth control through the range, further enhanced with a carefully designed Mouthpiece improving the MTL draw. Low noise and no whistle, the AFC system feels natural and controlled.

​



*Dedicated MTL Coil:*
Unlike our Orange by Twisp Tanks (Cumulus and Nimbus), the Arcus Tank perform best using our 50/50 VG/PG flavours. With lower airflow and power, the focus is on flavour chasing. The Arcus’ 1.8Ω coil has excellent flavour production, often smoothing harsh flavours into a soft, creamy and luxurious experience. The 1.8 Ω Organic Cotton Coil features a simple push-in coil design, meaning swapping or removing coils is a pleasure as there is no unscrewing and the part you touch is dry - no more juice on your fingers. . The Coil forms a seal on the tank and does not leak when opened in any orientation.



​
The Arcus is a dedicated, high performance Mouth Inhale Smart Tank for the discerning user. Care has been taken to choose a tank with excellent flavour delivery in a tight to medium airflow tank and atomizer head combination.

Please view our [Product Overview post] for more information on what makes the Arcus Tank so great.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

